# Cost effectiveness



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just a question for the avid reloaders-

Do you do it because its fun/customizable or more because of the cost effectiveness?

At what point does it become cost effective to reload?

Silly question for most I'm sure, but I'm new to the world of weapons.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes and Yes ....Cost effective ...you will save about 50% of retail value of your ammo .....do you own math...Big +....it's fun and another aspect of hunting /shooting.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Both. I shoot a lot of NRA conventional pistol matches with .45 ACP, I practice a couple of times a week and burn through 200 rounds a practice session. The economics become very important with that volume. But, my ability to build my own round that is most accurate in my match pistols is another equally important factor. I could not afford my habit if I used store bought ammo, and it would not be as good either and I've proven that with a Ransome Rest.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good to know. I was thinking of picking up a 45 or a 40, so I know its not cheap to go shooting regularly. 

Perhaps I'll look into a reloading station if I start shooting that much. I would like to think I will, between my wife, my dad and I...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

All the above

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The main reason I reload is it's fun, plus I can totally customize my load. It's a rush for me when I come back from the range and 2 of my 10 loads turn out to be winners.

Regarding costs, each loaded round (brass, primer, powder, bullet) will cost you a lot less; however, applying those cost savings to amortizing the cost of all of your equipment?? I don't think you'll ever break even. LOL.

If you only shoot shotguns or do a lot of pistol shooting, and have basically a single purpose deal, you will eventually amortize that cost. But just about the time you break even, they'll come out with a newer, brighter, better system the you just HAVE TO HAVE. And you'll start all over again.

But it sure is fun.

THE JAMMER


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

It's fun and cost effective and adds one more enjoyment to hunting for me.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

It is totally not cost effective. You spend a lot on stuff and shoot 10X as much. You wear out your guns and spend more money on range fees and waste Saturday mornings when you should be mowing the yard.

You can take a pos rifle that will not group factory ammo and get it to put 5 shots inside a 1 1/2 inch circle. It is like smoking crack....you just can't stop.

I highly recommend handloading.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm doing a magnum LOL at that one Bobby. Good on ya, because it's so true.

THE JAMMER


Bobby Miller said:


> It is totally not cost effective. You spend a lot on stuff and shoot 10X as much. You wear out your guns and spend more money on range fees and waste Saturday mornings when you should be mowing the yard.
> 
> You can take a pos rifle that will not group factory ammo and get it to put 5 shots inside a 1 1/2 inch circle. It is like smoking crack....you just can't stop.
> 
> I highly recommend handloading.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> Just a question for the avid reloaders-
> 
> Do you do it because its fun/customizable or more because of the cost effectiveness?
> 
> ...


Well like most here already mentioned, YES to all of the first question.

For the second, it depends on what your shooting, how often, and how many rounds your like to put downrange. Or as in my case and several others here, it could be depending on what specific caliber your shooting as well. For my 41 mag or the 454, simply shooting a couple hundred rounds is almost worth it in of its self if I had to purchase factory.

If you only plan on shooting 50 rounds per range outing and are shooting a 9mm or 45acp, then it might take a while to actually realize any savings off the initial investment. However if your shooting several other calibers, and a couple of rifles, then you can pay for your equipment usually in the first year. Also by tailoring your loads, you can easily save half of the factory price or more depending on what your loading. Buying in bulk is where you realize a bit more cost savings as well. Initially however your better off buying small quantities of bullets and powder to find the right loads. Then you go for bulk savings.

THe best thing I could recommend is to pick up a loading manual either new or used and red it through cover to cover, then do it again. The Lyman manual is a good one and it has a ton of info in it.

Once you have an idea of the process and procedures involved, then you can look over the loads for your specific caliber(s), and decide on what you want to load. If your looking specifically for cost savings, then look toward the cast lead loads for handguns, as they will usually have the most loads per pound of powder and the bullets usually go for about half the cost of jacketed.

Like others here I am sure, I load something for everything I have. It is simply not an option for me in some cases as I will not hunt for ammo or pay the prices they want for it when I find it. I can load awesome ammo for it all for 1/2 or more savings even when loading the best there is.

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*RELOADING*

ITS THE GREEN WAY (recycle)........CVA34


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

41 mag cannot find the stuff. Started reloading for it and just kept on going for all the other stuff. Once you have the gear the dies are pretty cheep. I developed some good kid loads for the 243 (with some help form some 2Coolers) and they like to shoot em.

It also keeps me out of trouble and the wife knows where I am.

R


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I  reload for a purpose. I deer hunt with a small caliber rifle (223). Most over the counter is varmit ammo or FMJ so niether is not good for hunting. After trying most all the over the counter stuff I began to re load by trying various manufacturer brands and settled on one that would work every time. Being accurate and perform the same every time. I failed to mention back in the dark ages I loaded thousands of 45 ACP because I shot competion back then so saved me many bucks.

Charlie


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> I reload for a purpose. I deer hunt with a small caliber rifle (223). Most over the counter is varmit ammo or FMJ so niether is not good for hunting. After trying most all the over the counter stuff I began to re load by trying various manufacturer brands and settled on one that would work every time. Being accurate and perform the same every time. *I failed to mention back in the dark ages I loaded thousands of 45 ACP because I shot competion back then so saved me many bucks.*
> 
> Charlie


Me too, Charlie. And I hunt with a 22-250 and a 35 Whelen.

JLD


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Regarding costs, each loaded round (brass, primer, powder, bullet) will cost you a lot less; however, *applying those cost savings to amortizing the cost of all of your equipment??* I don't think you'll ever break even. LOL.

agreed %100, only unless you are a match shooter


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Regarding costs, each loaded round (brass, primer, powder, bullet) will cost you a lot less; however, *applying those cost savings to amortizing the cost of all of your equipment??* I don't think you'll ever break even. LOL.
> 
> agreed %100, only unless you are a match shooter


I don't know about that, I think it has more to do with WHAT you loading than anything.

Then to simply load up factory equivalent rounds for my 41 mag, I figure it has all been paid back after 500-1000 rounds at todays prices.

Just using Midway pricing, which can usually be beat when shipping is totaled in. So here is what my loads would run per 500 rounds shot,
210gr Rem JSP - $93 per 500 
Win Brass - $133.99 per 500
Win-WLP - $29.99 per K/.5 +$15
Win-296 - $$75.99 per 4 pound/= 28,000grs =1191 loads per 4 pounds. $80/1191=.067 per round.

So after adding it all up I get 500 rounds for a total of $325.50 including the Hazmat fee and shipping.

$322.99 for the RCBS Rock Chucker Supreme Single Stage Press Master Kit
and throw in $50 for a decent set of Carbide dies and your right at $400 to get started

Remington Express Ammunition 41 Remington Magnum 210 Grain Jacketed Soft Point Box of 50 $58.99x10=589.90

I save about $265 from this pricing, which was a significant throw down on what the press kit cost.

So for $750 to get everything I need to load 500+ rounds of ammo, vs shooting 10 boxes of basically the same factory ammo for $590, then I can still use the cases again, the other 500 primers, and more from the initial 4# of powder to only have to additionally purchase another 500 bullets, which is, $93. So for another $93 bucks I can again load up roughly $590 worth of ammo.

Now take the total price of all purchased components, press and dies, which comes up to around $850. By loading only 1K of this one caliber bullet I have paid for the whole lot of it, using equivalent factory priced and loaded ammo.

If this isn't worth loading them myself there will never be another reason. Throw several more which are just as expensive or more per 50 into it and I can easily pay for it all in only one or two weekends of loading my own ammo. This doesn't even take into account buying things in bulk for better pricing, or shooting lead loads which are even more economical.

Granted if you buy one box of 50 shells and shoot them through out a whole year it probably isn't worth it to you. But if you only have one of the hard to find ammo for or one of the high priced ammo burners like a 454 or 460, then you can easily pay yourself back in a reasonable time frame and rationalize it any way you feel.

For me, I am pretty much locked into it if I want to shoot some of my handguns or rifles, so I just suck it up and get what I need in bulk and ride it out.


----------



## PBS (Aug 3, 2006)

I got into reloading because I wanted a steady supply of ammo, and discovered later that it's fun. It is initially expensive to purchase all of your equipment, depending on which press, dies, digital scale, etc. Just don't ask which manufacturer of press would be best, here on this board. You might crash the server with replies and opinions.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ok sorry, mutt rounds make a difference, or not, feel better ?


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Regarding costs, each loaded round (brass, primer, powder, bullet) will cost you a lot less; however, *applying those cost savings to amortizing the cost of all of your equipment??* I don't think you'll ever break even. LOL.
> 
> agreed %100, only unless you are a match shooter


_______________________________________________________________

X2...even if you purchase used equipment. Setting up is costly. You need room for it, storage for primers, powder and shot. You can have self satisfaction your replicating each and very round if you choose to.

Keep distractions away, do not rush and check yourself regulary. If in doubt, throw it out!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Dang. Didn't kow I was opening myself up for an audit with my comment about never amortizing your equipment. And I guess what you say might be true until you buy your chargemaster, then you buy your chronograph, and then your competition seating dies, and then your neck turner, and then your power case trimmer, and then your 6 reloading manuals, and then your power case deburring/pocket cleaning/ flash hole deburring station, and then your ionic case cleaner, and then your comparator, and then your head space gauges, and then your...............

And that's only for one load for one caliber. Add some more calibers, and at least 5 different powders that you have to try for that one caliber, oh yeah and you have to try 5-10 different bullets per caliber with their associated powder varieties. Whoa Nellie. Takes a lot of bullets to pay for that cheet.

THE "STILL IN THE HOLE BUT LOVING IT" JAMMER



Screeminreel said:


> I don't know about that, I think it has more to do with WHAT you loading than anything.
> 
> Then to simply load up factory equivalent rounds for my 41 mag, I figure it has all been paid back after 500-1000 rounds at todays prices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> And I guess what you say might be true until you buy your chargemaster, then you buy your chronograph, and then your competition seating dies, and then your neck turner, and then your power case trimmer, and then your 6 reloading manuals, and then your power case deburring/pocket cleaning/ flash hole deburring station, and then your ionic case cleaner, and then your comparator, and then your head space gauges, and then your...............


Oh yea, well there IS all that stuff too. LOL

But for the most part folks don't jump into it and buy all that at once. They usually pick up a basic set up and either like what their doing or not. If they do like it, then by the time they get up to the other added things, they have usually loaded enough to pay for the initial components.

And I do agree that trying four or five powders and bullets for four or five different firearms can get expensive. However if one is looking at it from a cost savings point of view from the get go, they will determine which powders will work for several applications and start there first.

I am just as guilty as the next fellow when it comes to having all the bells and whistles. But then again I have been doing it for close to 40years and some of the equipment I am still using was my pop's. Still I have added QUITE a bit to that. Funny part is the stuff that gets used the most is what is pictured here, simply due to the portability and ease of set up. 









It might not be the top of the line stuff, but it has loaded plenty of top end accurate ammo from .223 up through 300 RUM, and plenty of handgun rounds.

Reloading is like everything else, you get out of it what you put into it. You CAN make it as expensive as you want, but there has been plenty of ammo loaded on the simple Lee Hand Press as well. Also for general loading and shooting, if you simply pick the most popular factory loaded weights, and choose a load based upon somewhere close to duplicating it, your not going to be overloaded with components. The beginning reloader doesn't need the latest Dillon progressive or an arbor press and the BR die sets with several neck sizing collets for each caliber.

All they need is the basic set up to produce quality ammo and learn how to do that first.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Whats missing is the value of one's time. 

Whats also missing from the calculations is the joy of reloading. I'm not talking about the shooting or the success in finding the perfect load. 

Instread, the almost hypnotic experience of being in your room, no distractions, going thru a fixed routine of essentailly menial tasks, time and time again. You can clear you mind of everything except the task at hand, and by focusing on this little simple task, truly find relaxation.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

With premium priced ammo at $50-75 a box the turn around on a basic setup is pretty quick. With the WSM's, Weatherby's, RUM's and the big boomers 375-50 BAR you can't afford not to reload.

Consider going in with your friends and family. A press can be mounted on a portable board and each person would buy their own dyes. Powder and other components either split the costs or each has their own.

Just be sure that everyone starts off with good loading habits to avoid mix ups.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I found that reloading is quite expensive to get everything you need to make your loading easier and faster. With some ammunition I am saving a lot of money. With others I am saving maybe $40/1000 not counting my time. That being said I still enjoy it and will continue to load my own rounds. I like making sure they are consistent and I can load the round for my needs.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I have loaded some stupidly accurate 220 swift rounds.......100 yd , ragged 1 holers, you can't buy those off the rack and I did shoot the heck out of em, but that is a mutt round as well. 

The avg. joe that shoots a box of rifle and 2 boxes of pistol a year, don't see the math workin on that one


----------



## JR_Watkins (Jun 15, 2009)

The other point not touched on yet is the independence you get from reloading. Sure, you have to buy the components, but you can do so in bulk (and save money) and store them easily. When everyone else was paying outrageous prices for ammo the past two years, I didn't get caught up in the panic as I had several years worth, just not yet assembled. This is especially true if you shoot the caliber that is in the shortest supply.
Independence is good!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, sounds like I have a few brains to pick when I pull the trigger (har har) on reloading equipment.

Likely it would be 45 and 40 cal ammo. Perhaps I'm thinking too far into the future, I don't even have a handgun yet and no rifles- only shotgun. I anticipate a few handguns within the next 2 weeks. I hope to shoot it often, but will need people to go with....otherwise I probably won't go often!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow Ernest. I almost found myself chanting and meditating as I read your post. LOL. I know what you mean though. It is very relaxing for me as well, and it's my chill out period.

Plus as you said when you come back from the range with that .45" group that you developed all on your own, after having tried umpteem different combinations of: bullet, power brand, powder weight, primer, seating depth, brass, etc. it is a fantastic feeling- Until you take the same load back to the range 3 weeks later and it prints 1.1". Why does that happen??? That's what keeps us coming back again and again.

THE "LOVE MY RELOADING" JAMMER



Ernest said:


> Whats missing is the value of one's time.
> 
> Whats also missing from the calculations is the joy of reloading. I'm not talking about the shooting or the success in finding the perfect load.
> 
> Instread, the almost hypnotic experience of being in your room, no distractions, going thru a fixed routine of essentailly menial tasks, time and time again. You can clear you mind of everything except the task at hand, and by focusing on this little simple task, truly find relaxation.


----------



## dirtbroker (Jul 26, 2007)

My wife and I recently started visiting the local trap and skeet range , as a way to find something we could enjoy together year round, she had never shot a shotgun before 2 weeks ago, but amazingly enough is quite taken with it and progressing nicely.
Question is this. I'm seeing rather quickly, with me shooting 2-3 boxes and her 1 box, 4 times a week, this could start getting rather expensive, especially when dove season is over and Academy quits running specials on shells.
Can i get set up to reload, for a 12 and 20 ga. and save any money?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I think you will see money savings much quicker loading shotgun shells. There are not near as many "bells and whistles" to buy- just hulls, primers, wads, powder, and shot and you're on the road. Trying different wads and powders to fine tune patterns can involve some expense, but there are fewer variables. 

I found my loads for my guns very quickly, and have loaded the exact same loads now for years. There is not that constant temptation to "tinker and improve" like there is with centerfire.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I shoot a LOT of 20ga and 410 skeet loads. My 20 gauge shells recoil like a 28 ga and smoke targets like a 12 ga. With my MEC 9000 loader I can crank out 250 rounds in no time. I hate shooting factory 20 ga target loads since loading my own. Too much recoil and $$. I reload the 410 because at $10/a box plus tax gets spendy.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Factory .338 Lapua @ $120/box + tax = approx. $6.50 per round or
.38c bullet +.09c powder charge+.04c primer = .52c per round

Only way to go sometimes..


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> All the above
> 
> Charlie


 Had the equipment since the 50's....save money,,,wouldn't be doing anything else,and it's fun to be able to say" I did it"


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Africanut said:


> Factory .338 Lapua @ $120/box + tax = approx. $6.50 per round or
> .38c bullet +.09c powder charge+.04c primer = .52c per round
> 
> Only way to go sometimes..


Holy mess that is a pricey load!


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Reloading.
Therapy
Cardiovascular Workout with Resistance Training
Economy
Great fun for the entire family... (I like doing it.. La Pistolera likes me to go to the Man Cave sometimes)
Improved Accuracy in ALL my weapons
and lastly.... It Keeps Me outta da Pool Hall! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

SaltyTX said:


> Holy mess that is a pricey load!


Yeah--still High, but sure beats the factory alternative..LOL


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Africanut said:


> Factory .338 Lapua @ $120/box + tax = approx. $6.50 per round or
> .38c bullet +.09c powder charge+.04c primer = .52c per round
> 
> Only way to go sometimes..


Thats not completely accurate Africanut. You left off the cost of the brass which at Midway is @$2.59 a piece. Thats .51+ cents a reload provided you can get 5 reloads on it. So your cost per round will be over $1. Still way better than $6.50.

338 Brass


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I was wondering about that free brass myself.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Too Tall said:


> Thats not completely accurate Africanut. You left off the cost of the brass which at Midway is @$2.59 a piece. Thats .51+ cents a reload provided you can get 5 reloads on it. So your cost per round will be over $1. Still way better than $6.50.
> 
> 338 Brass


Yeah--I stand corrected.
I get about 10-12 times out of Lapua and work off 50 at a time, your right though it does figure in. I don't run it "full out" and Lapua brass being annealed seems to last almost forever. I have a fast burn load for the 300gr Berger hybrids that are really easy on the primer pockets plus the fact that running the primer pockets is a step that I intentionally skip as I feel that it is not worth that little bit of accuracy to drive the brass life faster to the junk pile.. Yeah have fun and good shooting..


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Except for steel cased, ALL bottle necked rifle brass from real, mainstream companies is annealed. ALL of it. Lapua simply does not buff or shine the anealing marks off their brass. 

You can see the same thing on the mil. ammo side. Bunch of the LC is not shined up and shows the anealing marks on the neck/shoulders. Drop that same brass in a vibratory tumbler, and those marks come off in no time. Same with Lapua brass. 

Absent annealing, the basic steps for manufacturing the brass would result in brass that is too hard/stiff to reload. 

Remington, winchester and many of the other domestic companies buff/shine the brass simply so it looks "pretty" for their customers.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Ernest said:


> Except for steel cased, ALL bottle necked rifle brass from real, mainstream companies is annealed. ALL of it. Lapua simply does not buff or shine the anealing marks off their brass.
> 
> You can see the same thing on the mil. ammo side. Bunch of the LC is not shined up and shows the anealing marks on the neck/shoulders. Drop that same brass in a vibratory tumbler, and those marks come off in no time. Same with Lapua brass.
> 
> ...


Did not no that--Nosler custom, some Hornady still leave it also.
The .338 Lapua brand brass will stand about twice as many loadings as the Hornady brand for some reason--think it has to do with thickness as the Lapua will outweigh the Hornady by almost 10 grains.


----------

